# oily hair, flakey scalp.. HELP



## velvet (Nov 26, 2005)

i have to wash every other day because my hair gets soo oily
 i have tried many different kinds of shampoo
but my scalp flakeys(even with anti dandruf stuff)... its soo gross.  

i have very long hair, but i only shampoo my scalp and always condition my hair (but not on the scalp)

any help would be great!
thank you


----------



## irmati (Nov 26, 2005)

There is no easy way to fight this problem, unfortunately. 
I suggest you see a dermatologist.


----------



## velvet (Nov 27, 2005)

crap...


----------



## ShoesSunSand (Nov 28, 2005)

fekkai just made a new scalp therapy line with treatment ampoules and a shampoo.  maybe you could check those out?


----------



## user3 (Nov 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *irmati* 
_There is no easy way to fight this problem, unfortunately. 
I suggest you see a dermatologist._

 

I agree. You might even just talk to a nurse. I know there are some over the counter items you can use.


----------



## velvet (Dec 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smburton1* 
_fekkai just made a new scalp therapy line with treatment ampoules and a shampoo.  maybe you could check those out?_

 
thanks i will look into that


----------



## kimmy (Dec 1, 2005)

try using a clarifying shampoo and a moisturizing conditioner :] if that doesn't work, then you might want to seek a dermatologists advice as irmati and z2i said ;]


----------



## so_siqqq (Dec 1, 2005)

Instead of using conditioner daily I would use a weightless conditioner. As for the flaking I don't really know of a product that would help but getting dermalogical help would be good. Oh, and for the oily roots I would suggest using a dry shampoo on the days you don't shampoo. It'll really help to absorb oil and make you hair look clean.


----------



## Caty (Nov 11, 2008)

Try using anything with Tea Tree oil, it will absorb any of the extra oil you may have while also adding moisture to your scalp and hair, and getting rid of flakes!


----------

